# Minikin v1.5 wanted



## DarkSide (1/1/17)

Happy New Year Greetings to all, hope 2017 will be a good one!

Really would like to purchase a Minikin v1.5, just cannot seem to find a black model for sale.

Need to replenish my "mod stock", gave five mods away, three to family and two to friends who I converted from those damn cigs.
l also lost two SMOK mods, Alien lasted 37 days and the X Cube Ultra lasted 56 days...No More SMOK mods ever again!

Waiting for my local vendor to get in the VGOD PRO 150w

Thanks


----------



## DominionZA (1/1/17)

I just got the v2, so considering selling my 1.5.

Drop me a PM if interested. It's black and perfect condition. Purchased at Vapecon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (2/1/17)

We have the Minikin Boost Galaxy Edition coming in this week if you interested. Just watch our new arrivals 

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new

Reactions: Like 2


----------

